# Bids for a 2005 F350 4x4 Crew Cab



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well tommorow I'm dropping off my bid requests to three area dealers for a new rig. I have one dealer that is out of the are that quotes for $500 under Invoice, so we'll see how the local guys do with it. I would rather buy locally, but if they deal right I have no problem going further.


*2005 Ford F-350 SD Crew Cab 4x4 Lariat SRW Short Bed*
8H Crew Cab Tan Leather Seating Surfaces 40/20/40 Split Bench
954 "Lower accent two-tone paint (incl. wheel lip moldings) (Z1) Oxford White Clearcoat/(AZ)Arizona Beige Two Tone"
99P/44B	6.0l di v8 turbo-diesel "power stroke" engine, Torqshift 5-speed automatic transmission w/od 
X3L 3.73 Limited Slip Rear Axle
TMB LT275/70Rx18E OWL A/T
18K Chrome tubular cab steps
213 Electronic Shift on the Fly
435 Power Sliding Rear Window
43M Power Slide Moonroof
76R Reverse Vehicle Aid Sensor
592 Roof Clearance Lights
62R Transmission Power Take Off
62M Adjustable Gas/Brake Pedals
581 Premium Electronic AM/FM Stereo/In-Dash 6-Disc CD/Clock
90H Heated Seats
66S Uplifter Switches
16S All Weather Rubber Floor Mats
86T Class V Trailer Hitch Receiver
55F FX4 Off-Road Package 
413 Transfer case/fuel tank skid plates 
17L Lariat Luxury Package
965 Bodyside Molding
532 Camper Package
91T TowCommand System
52B TowCommand Intergrated Trailer Brake Controller
54K Manual telescoping trailer tow mirrors w/Power Heated Glass & Intergrated Clearance Lights/Turn Signals


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow!

Y-Guy, Are you planning to pull your house with that thing


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sweet list of items! 
I hope you don't have to travel far to pick that thing up!!!!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve,

Are sure that that will be enough truck? Why not a F550? then you could tow the trailer and the AV







.

Seriously, sounds like a great truck. I am soooo jealous, but wifey says no more pickups for her. BUT I am still working on her.

Good luck on your hunt.

Tom


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL well I hope its enough truck, any thing larger and I think I'll just buy a Freightliner and start hauling for a living instead. Figured I might as well get a bid to see where they are at, already Ford announced some financing specials so some rebates may follow soon, but they will probably raise the prices too. It all remains to be seen how good the deal is and how I do with a trade or sale of the Av. Luckily I got a good deal on the Av so based on the nada/blue book prices I seem to be doing ok, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just when I was starting to think I was going to keep the Avalanche. Oh well, maybe I'm just going to have to go out and look again.

Good luck with the bid process.

Tim


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

y-guy, i called up loan value, and looked at kelly blue book - about $18 to $20 trade value on my 04 frontier - 4 dealers and the highest trade was 17500. But at least I saved over a grand in taxes. That helps offset the $5000 I had to roll into the dodge - NOT!

you'll have much better luck with that AV.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> 954 "Lower accent two-tone paint (incl. wheel lip moldings) (Z1) Oxford White Clearcoat/(AZ)Arizona Beige Two Tone"


Hmmm. Them sounds like Outback colors boy!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim you are correct-a-mundo. In the heat here I wanted another white truck but my old F150 had the silver undertone, so figured why not match the Outback. Plus I'm tired of grey interiors too.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

Can you see my drool forming, you are looking at MY future truck. Everything I want except for the color, since we don't have heat here.

I will probably wait for the total super-duty redesign version in 2007.

My next truck was going to be big enough to upgrade someday to a 5ver maybe, but I didn't want a dually for a daily driver for my bride.

Good luck, I feel left out with only owning a 2003 truck.

Envy, jealous.....ho hummmm


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Hurricane,

I am wondering if Y is setting himself up for a bump to a 5er as well?

What you say Y?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

A 5er? Maybe down the road, right now we love our Outback TT just fine. I just don't want to be in a position where a 5er is out of the question. I'll probably stick with a conventional tongue though since I like being able to carry things in the bed of the truck.

I thought about the 07's but that really means 08 since I don't buy 1st year models... to many bad family experiences with cars of the first year. Heck even the dealer my mother bought tons of vehicles for work wouldn't sell her one of the first year thunderbirds... he knew darn good and well how tough she would have been if it had problems.

First quote came in, $500 under invoice, that one is a bit far of a drive but if the price is right is doable.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

Nice rig, however; I am still a GM truck kinda guy. Did you try out a truck with the Duramax or the quadra steer?

Best wishes on getting the new rig, it definately sounds like a sweet ride sunny

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I almost forgot, You can't hide the money either!!!!! sunny sunny
















Must be the rain here has drowned my money tree. Ho hummm

Tomorrow fishing in Canada, yippee. Outback is on the road at 4am now.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Goodnight, what a rig! Hopefully you get the price you want and this Northwest Outbackers rally comes together so I can check that thing out. I've heard lots of good things about the improvements for the 2005. Even setup to match the Outback... too cool.

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor I did look at the Chevy/GMC combo, the Quadrasteer was a big selling point. Alas GM let me down. I couldn't get a 6 passenger truck with leather, I have a 5 passenger now and if I am going to upgrade the 6 passenger/diesel were minimum needs. I was very surprised this isn't an option. Second the Quadrasteer isn't an option on the 2500HD or 3500 trucks







Only on the 1500 and 2500, again the extra towing capacity just makes sense for me. I don't even know if the Quadrasteer is an option with a Diesel. One other thing closed the deal; no sun roof until mid-2005









Chet I really like some of the improvements to the 05's, some good deals on 04's but the added tow capacity/payload and on board brake controller. I'll see how things go, one of the local dealers down in Hermiston has the right attitude about seeing more trucks at a lower price than selling fewer at a higher price so I'm hopeful he's in my price range.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

Good points. Cannot wait to see pics of the new combo. Are y ou getting match stripes as well?









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Thor, maybe I can take the camper to the local Keystone plant and see if they can match it







But they'd probably put an odd looking blue awning on the side of the truck


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Y,
Be a name dropper and drop mine with Kirk Williams at either Walla Walla or Pendelton Ford. Be sure to ask for Kirk and tell him Scott Graham recommended you give him a call.

Cannot hurt.

Good luck,

Scott


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

The Arizona Beige looks nice parked near the Outback. That's the color we have for our '04 F-250.

Good luck on the purchase!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

Well back to the dealer again today. The fever has really hit. Taking the crew cab out for a spin this afternoon. This is a big one for me, I am used driving SUV and never have owned a pickup before. The sales guy told once inside, I will be taking it home









1st it has to pass the biggest test of all.....my wife has to give the 2 thumbs up before anything happens









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott - Thanks so far I haven't contacted those dealers, been getting quotes from Russ Dean, Lithia and Denchel/Hermiston plus one from NY. I may give them a call thought thanks for the tip. Do you live in this neck of the woods too?

timeout - Thanks for the reassurance, wasn't my first thought but once I figured white was needed it might as well look good towing too!

Thor - Oh no the fever is spreading! I thought we had it under control. Guess Vern needs to spray for it again


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Do you live in this neck of the woods too?

Nah, I am stuck on the coast side of the Cascades. I like the area, I was born in Seattle, I just hate what it has become. I won't discuss politics here.

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I hear ya, I grew up in Eugene.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Truck fever is on! Good luck on your bids.

Danny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its getting fun, bummer is I've got several projects at work so I really can't leave here and go chew on numbers and I leave Thursday for a short trip to the coast!

Danny, check out the NW Fall Outbacks Rally we're trying to pull together, should be in the Rally section. See if the dates work, would be fun to have you join us.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Truck Fever

Just brought the potential new ride home. I took a pic but haven't posted yet. The ride was sweet but the truck was black. Nice looking truck, however it doesn't match the olde Outback. Maybe a poll is in order --- white Denali or black Crew Cab hmmmm????









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL oh no it continues! Maybe Pete & Mike can spray for it... wait Pete started part of this fever!!! Congrats on the test run. As for color. Black = lots of washing & showing of dirt I think.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not use the site between 9PM and 11PM tonight, I will be spraying to rid the site of new truck fever. If I don't do something soon, it will get me and I can't have that.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mmmm that fresh no new truck lemon scent!


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Amen to that Mike---

I "mentioned" to my wife we may need a new diesel TV and she "mentioned" something about sleeping in the garage til my fever passed...

This site should come with a warning ***Contents can be damaging to marriage"


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

What is your temp. now? Getting closer to your new ride, or has spraying cooled things down a bit. For me the Sticker shock is enough to least put the fever in check for a few days.









I know black takes alot of cleaing, but when clean it's hot. sunny

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll be doing spot checks around the site and respraying if necessary.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I should be on the road right now, but all night we had major thunderstorms and heavy rain, figured we would push our 7AM departure back a few.

I've asked the three local dealers to get back to me next week on a trade in value of my Av, I'll see where things are at on Tuesday. I know I'll get the truck now its just working out the right deal.









Mike the spray worked... I won't be buying anything until next week! Thanks.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Hey Y,
Just curious, what is "_62R Transmission Power Take Off _" used for? Gonna put a dump bed on that sucker?? Maybe a snow plow to make a couple of payments this winter??









Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Scott from what I understand when getting the PTO option the transmission parts are of higher caliber. I've heard mixed comments if that is the case or not, but seeing there isn't an extra charge on my setup it didn't matter that much. We had a freak 2 weeks of snow last year, probably could have made some serious $ if I had the setup, or at least had my office lot and home plowed!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

What is the latest on this machine??

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well the deal is done. Local dealer came down another $500 so I go in tonight to sign off on the order sheet and drop my deposit off.

I'm going with an 05 F350 Diesel CrewCab Short bed 4x4 with the integrated brake controller and other goodies. HP should come out at 325 hp @ 3,300 rpm and the Torque at 570 lb-ft @ 2,000 rpm. Curb weight at 6,586#, GVWR of 11,400# and payload of 4,100# and a max GCWR of 23,000#. The max trailer weight of 12,500# should more than handle our Outback too.

I don't know dates yet but once it gets in the DORA system I'll have an idea, wish it could make it by our Labor Day trip but I know good and well that won't be happening.

Needless to say I'm stoked about the whole deal... mmm new car smell! Overall I got the truck for $500+ under invoice and a good deal on my trade. I'll try to sell the Av on my own first to make a bit more but if I don't the dealers offer is good enough for me not to lose any sleep over.

No regrets with my Avalanche, but the soft rear end really shows up while towing my camper and with some of the concrete highways we have I can feel significant amounts of bouncing and sway. The Equalizer does great but I can still feel the tugging. I knew I was close to my limit with the Av when I bought the Outback so with the new setup I will regain a good comfort margin. So far this has been one of our best camping years next to our first year we owned our PopUp, but we've traveled further and longer than before and we only plan to keep increasing things so the move to the F350 makes sense for our situation and family. I went with the short bed since I can still fit it in our garage, the long bed would have given me less than 1" and that's to tight. With the major dust storms we get being able to garage it was a plus and the reasons for a long bed just didn't make sense for our needs or the needs for the next several years.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow! That is a lot of truck! The Ford that I test drove earlier this week was an F350 Lariat, and I must say, they are appointed very nicely. Good luck with the new truck Steve. I'm sure it will treat you well.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Tim, I cleaned up the Outback and parked it tonight (canceled camping trip this weekend







) as I did I had good memories with my Av, its been a fun truck.

Worst part now is the dreaded *wait*.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Y,

Before you signed the papers, did you walk in there with papers of your own? Like the true invoice numbers from kbb.com? On every vehicle I have purchased, I walk into the dealer with the KBB report that shows the retail prices of the model and all the options (just like you see on the sticker), and right next to those are the invoice prices.

When your dealer says "$500 under invoice", what is his invoice number? Armed with the KBB report, you can take him up on that. Often, $500 under invoice means "base truck at invoice, but options at retail, then take off $500." That way they still make money over invoice, plus the 3% dealer holdback.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had the KBB, Costco and several others. The dealer I initially contacted in NY that offered the $500 under sent me the build sheets and a print out of the system in the computer showing MSRP and Invoice. Of the systems to build the Costco came the closest. Actually the truck was cheaper since two options those system charged me for were included in other packages.







I had an offer to use the X-Plan from somebody but in the end my price was better. Not as good of a deal as I had on my Av, but I'm not complaining. Dealer is also going to go part on a spray on bed liner if they end up going to the low end on the trade. One other other local guys, one that's less than a mile from my office wouldn't go lower than $200 over invoice but he wouldn't guarantee the price until the truck arrive... I don't think so


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Steve on the Ultimate Modification


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice Job Y, now you can haul your camper as well as mine. I will be saving MPG now.














sunny

You are getting just what I want. jealously abounds.
















Tim, Jim, at least we are holding out for awhile...


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Almost forgot.....You can't hide the money either!!

I need to move where my money tree will grow, it is a shriveling twig now.

KS


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

The obvious. Pics Pic and more Pics once the new ride is home.









Congrats!

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor you can count on it. Heck its only been a day and I keep thinking where is my new truck! Oh well guess I should find a new project for the next weeks.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Allright Y-guy, signature has changed, and we're all waiting, just like you! Congrats!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm back, not in time though I see







, clear the site for another pass, this new truck thing is spreading fast!!!!!!!!

Good luck and enjoy that new set of wheels!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike you need to use the industrial strength spray and fast, it wasn't enough to help me though!

Thanks, I really can't wait to get the truck but the waiting game is on now.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...I hate waiting too! When I bought the TITAN, I was going to order one from the factory in a different color. The one I was test driving had all the options I wanted. I just preferred a color change. It would have taken up to 4 months for a new one! I don't have that kind of patience!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Four months? Yikes. Dealer told me up to 10 weeks, but as a Blue Oval dealership I know they are higher on the food chain at Ford than some others. Some folks are reporting 4 weeks, so I am anxiously awaiting the DORA report so I know the schedule and my priority # too.


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

Great choice in a truck. We have a 2000 Ford F-350 Crew Cab Disiel and there is nothing like it. We towed over the mountians in WY on route 14 going over 9000 ft. The truck took the mountian with no problems towing the Outback.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Y-Guy, did you say you used the Costco pricing service when spec'ing and purchasing the F350? If so, how was the experience?

Just can't seem to shake that fever.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim I didn't get a quote from them, but I did use them to get some idea on invoice prices. I have the spec sheets, if you want drop me an email and I can send it along, it will give you all the specs and build numbers so you can compare. There were a few things that were cheaper on the 350 since they are included like the PTO.

If you are getting serious, I would highly suggest you head over to www.ford-trucks.com and join the New Buyers forum. Jeff Clark is a dealer that is very helpful and one I would highly recommend based on my experience with him, if I were closer I would go through him. Considering he offered the $500 under invoice he's very competitive with prices but also very honest about the industry. Van Bortel Ford - Victor, NY 888-690-3673 ask for Jeff Clark, he's the fleet guy so you'll bypass the sales guys. Drop over to the website I think you'll be impressed by his attitude.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I'm going to explode! My new truck, is supposedly done and sitting on the lot in KY waiting to be shipped (cool deal) then my dealer says it will ship the 3rd week in October? WTH? (not cool) That's like a month away!!! Man this is killing me, I'm fairly patient, but this whole process and lack of good communication is killing me, no wonder people don't order cars/truck much anymore. Ford really needs to hire the guy at FedEx that allows me to track my package shipments on the web so I could track the progress of my truck too. I am hoping, and even a bit of praying, that my dealer is just giving me the company line and that my truck will be here much sooner. Well the Av will probably go in the paper this weekend. I still need to get the camper home in the next week or two, but I figure I can find a friend with their truck to bring it home for me if I get a quick sale.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hurricane,
You aren't left out. I'll be driving the '99 for at least 2 more years. Y-guy, I am jealous. Good Luck!
Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well the Y is dancing today. I got word from a guy that works in shipping the fords that my truck will be released to shipping on 10/6. Hopefully it doesn't route through KC, if it doesn't I should have it sometime next week! Woohoo!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I thought there was alittle more spring in your dancing "Y"'s step.....I bet your like a kid waiting for Christmas.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG I have one more flippin' week! Dealer ran the BNSF trace and my truck is sitting on a rail car in Minot ND. He says based on where its at and how slow they unload I won't see it until next week!!!!! I'm going to go out of my mind! Must - find - new - hobby - must - keep - mind - off - of - new - truck - must .....

NDJollyMon do me a fav and tell the folks in Minot to get back to work!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Easy now, slow deep breaths, go to that happy place in your mind, relax, relax, re.........
OH CRAP, this never works for me either!!! Turn it up Y!!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If Jolly's earlier weather report is true, the folks in Minot are probably shoveling the white stuff.....it is October after all.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Tim thanks for twisting the knife a bit further!!!

Deep breaths deep breaths...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Y, I'm sure Jolly wouldn't mind going over and sitting in your new truck while it waits to be moved on from Minot. Besides, what can a couple of feet of snow mean to a TRAIN?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I see things like







and







they just make me hope the driver doesn't crash and I have to go through this whole wait all over again.


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> A 5er? Maybe down the road, right now we love our Outback TT just fine. I just don't want to be in a position where a 5er is out of the question. I'll probably stick with a conventional tongue though since I like being able to carry things in the bed of the truck.
> 
> I thought about the 07's but that really means 08 since I don't buy 1st year models... to many bad family experiences with cars of the first year. Heck even the dealer my mother bought tons of vehicles for work wouldn't sell her one of the first year thunderbirds... he knew darn good and well how tough she would have been if it had problems.
> 
> ...


Y-Guy.
You made a comment about "I'll probably stick with a conventional tongue though since I like being able to carry things in the bed of the truck". were you talking about if you moved to a 5th wheel doing that. I am new to the TT and 5th wheel arena and was wondering what you meant by that.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry if that was confusing. I don't intend to switch to a 5er anytime soon, the conventional tongue trailer doing fine for us. With the 5er you lose your bed for the hitch. With me carrying bikes, generator and at times a dog the conventional tongue trailer just works better


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Y-guy,
I figured after not being online for a few months almost I would have missed the posts for the new truck in the driveway.

The baby and her college has kept me tied down a bit, we just got back from Chattanooga TN and was thinking about you when I was passing those ClassA's and Semi's on the hills going up (not as bold as them on the way down going that fast, but there wasn't a hill I could accelerate on)

I'll keep checking back, that's going to be a beautiful truck and a SMOOTH rig setup!!! good luck


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

lukn2doit2 welcome back man I wonder what happened to you! Need to send out the search and rescue for a few others too! How's the new ride working out for you?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
I think I saw your truck! I was nice enough to carve my name in the paint for you as it was at an intersection. 

Just kidding, but they did get some snow over there recently.

In the mean time, the new TRAILER LIFE has a nice article on the 2005 SUPER DUTY trucks. (page 27)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh I haven't flipped through TL yet... that will take care of me tonight then! I got all excited yesterday, drove by the dealer saw a new white truck with red neck lights and though yeah baby its here... but it was a dually with white & silver.







Is it Christmas yet? huh huh huh? Can I open just one package please? Just one?


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

y-guy, with baby just turning 1yr in a week and wife back in college at night and both of us working - we seem to be running out of time! LOL

we planned the trip to cloudland canyon sp ga, with some other outbackers that live close (great people!), back in july - so we had to go (and it was beautiful, leaves changing, lookout mnt... nice weather in the 40's at night and 60's during day...)

the nicest part was the truck, it made the almost 4 hr drive up through the hills a pleasant experience - i only got right at 12mpg towing, but i had my foot in it a lot (big smile holding my speed on hills, watching semi's fall behind... ok, so i accelerated a bit going up... LOL)

its nice being on the low side of tow capacity... the bad part is i drive this thing everyday to work, its only 12 miles round trip, but now its costing more to drive it than our tahoe (with diesel going higher than unleaded)
oh yea, forgot to mention - i never put it in 'tow haul/no overdrive' and it only "down shifted' one time when a got stuck behind a motor home going up a hill and was down to 25mph and i couldn't get around. - now granted these are not the rockies, but good size hills in N GA and TN.

wife saw a new f250 quad on our trip and said thats what she likes - so, im excited to see a photo with that new truck hooked up to your outback...

hey, i used to live in spokane for a short time in the USAF, how far are you from there?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lukn2doit2

Welcome back. I am glad the family is doing well and your enjoying the TT. action

Y-Guy

I really don't want to ask; however, I am going to anyway.... the new ride???? Is it in your driveway yet? I thought the ETA was last mon???









Ahhh. I will know when you get your new ride...no updates from you for a couple days. You will be out driving around with a perennial smile on your face. sunny









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

lukn2doit2 - Tri-Cities is about 2.5 hours SW of Spokane down near the Oregon border. Its where all the WWII Nuclear waste is at! LOL

Thor - not yet, but I was coming back by my dealer from a meeting with one of the cities and saw a deliver truck and you gotta know I swung in. But it wasn't on it. They said the week of the 18th and they'll probably push my right to the end. I told them if its not here Friday they dang well better have a few heads on a stick, my patience will be gone by then.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

DW and I grew up in Spokane. Many afternoons laying in the backyard in the summer watching BUFFs do touch and goes. Good memories.

Long time ago.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Diesel $2.39/gallon this morning.Yikes!


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

2.39 ? I take it your proab out west side of US?
I just filled up this AM for $2.09, reg unleaded is $1.91 - what's it out there???

in SPOKANE bigbadbrain, i didn't get out much up there, i was in a bunker for space command off base, but from what i was able to go see, IT WAS BEAUTIFUL UP THERE! and it was some time ago, even for me. thats to funny y-guy


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually in middle of New York State.
Regular gas was $2.09


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Dang, so it's proab headed south!!! LOL


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Lukn2doit2, Spokane and Eastern Wa really is a great place for outdoor activities. Kinda gotta watch for them shoo-shoos (indian term for rattlesnake) but they usually don't want to be around you either. I guess my favorite place has got to be Northern Idaho (forests and trails are great) and the Paloose in mid-summer during the harvest. Watching a row of combines harvesting wheat in the rolling hills of the paloose may not sound too exciting but when you see it it strikes a cord. There are thing that you can only see in a few places in the world and that part is pretty special.

I also miss the pine trees - I always go walking in the pines when I go back to visit the folks. They live close to a relatively wild area and it isn't uncommon to see wild turkeys and deer in the morning when you get up. An occasional mountain lion and the coyotes keeps thing interesting too. (Keep the dogs and cats inside at night).

Ah, see, now you've gone and got me homesick - I'm too old to get homesick!

Well, headed there for Thanksgiving so don't have too long to wait!

Y-Guy, got any pine trees close by?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The public stores for Diesel hit about 2.39 at some stores here too, one of my close friends is hooking me up with one of the commercial fuelers so price will be cheaper but its taken a jump. grrr but at least the mileage will be better, hopefully it will drop though, time for the bio-diesel!

Trees? Tri-Cities? LOL omg you are to funny! Nope this is the desert, we have some trees but no forest. The joke here is a small community called Connell, a while back somebody posted a sign on a piece of land by a lone tree growing on its own that read CONNELL NATIONAL FOREST. Became the talk of the area, front page of papers. Guess you have to be there but it was funny, trust me.

Ok its Thursday... I have a good feeling, hope the truck at least arrives today!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gas Prices!!!!!









In GTA (Greater Toronto Area) it is around $.85 per liter. Thereis roughly 3.8l in an imp gal.

3.8x.85 =
















Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a monster pine tree, pushing 120 feet tall.









Aww yuck, notice that white junk in the phot














It is coming fast..


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y- I figured but thought maybe...

I like the Connell Nt Forest story - that's great!

Nice tree hurricane! That stuff on it, I used to know what that was - don't get that here though. Well, once in a while but everyone goes insane and can't remember a thing after; "Hey! Somebody smashed my car! Who did that?" and "I got four wheel drive! I can go 60 miles an hour down this hill!"

BBB


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Funny BBB, but we get a whole bunch of that white stuff every year, and we still have folks that say "I got four wheel drive! I can go 60 miles an hour down this hill!"























Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Darwinization addresses the problem occasionally - sounds harsh I guess but wow, some folks should really know better. It is surprising how hard it is for some folks to learn. We almost always have a problem with one of the local HS kids when snow appears. Luckily, it isn't that often for us.

Growing up in Spokane we had lots of snow but I don't recall the problem then - maybe I just didn't pay attention.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Ya'll are so right...
But, you should see it here! I grew up in FL, but have spent many years in places like UTAH, Wasington, Wisconsin and Germany...
Here in the somewhat south Atlanta GA, it is a riot to see the number of cars (and 4x4's) in the ditches and the news when you have just enuf snow to cover the grass, but not enuf to stay snow on the roads... Civilization as we know it shuts down for the day! HAHAHA


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Tim had it right though, just because a place has a lot of snow doen't mean people will be better drivers. Two years ago I was leaving Spokane after the Christmas break and the night before it had iced over and then snowed about 3 inches. The storm was pretty localized so we figured we could drive out of the worst road conditions on our way back to Seattle. We were driving very carefully in a Jeep Grand Cherokee. After getting to the top of the west hill on I-90, we saw the FIRST four wheel drive in the ditch. After that, we started counting and before we got to Sprague (40 miles) we saw 35 (yes thirty five) vehicles in the ditch on their tops, on the median (I don't count the VW that was parked up on top of a 10 foot rock in the median - don't know how it got their but I'm not going to blame the snow). EVERY ONE OF THE VEHICLES WAS A FOUR WHEEL DRIVE. I'm not making this up. I couldn't beleive it. My son said "When I grow up I'm not ever going to have a four wheel drive - they're not safe." My wife nearly busted my gut when she said seriously "Those people WEREN'T grown ups Ben!"

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL BBB!!!! We have a tread hijacking on Thread 1341, be advised of sharp turns ahead!

Tri-Cities doesn't get much snow, about ever 12 years. Last year was the year, 2 weeks nearly shut things down. The called for anyone with a 4x4 to help by picking up Doctors & Nurses to get them to the hospital since they were stuck.

I love snow... when I drive to it, not when it comes to me.

As of 11:25 no truck... I'm dying here.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

One last addition to the hijack......weather and driver like what we are talking about are what in the Fire/Rescue profession call "job security", for as long as there are people like that, there will be a need for people like us.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy, found this picture of your truck dealer answering your calls:










WHERE'S MY TRUCK!

He sure looks happy to have gotten your order!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

To the hijackers...

My 4x4 philosophy....

Some drivers of off-road vehicles get a false sense of security BECAUSE they have 4WD, and that gets them in trouble. They tend to drive faster than the conditions permit.

And it gets them FURTHER into the ditch! Defensive driving for all! Winter is here!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Brian the dealer may look like that, but if I don't have my truck by Friday I'm going to look like this...









Where is my Friggin' Truck?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Y, Look at the bright side, at least your not paying for it yet.......


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

And it's not even 2005 yet.







How do you guys grow money trees in the desert?


----------

